# Where to buy State Flag Transfers ?



## Johnny Swank (Mar 29, 2011)

Rather than recreate the wheel and work up the art, does anyone know of any company that produces plastisol transfers of state flags? I'm looking for North Carolina in particular. 

Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not aware of any manufacturer who produces individual state flag transfers.


----------



## Johnny Swank (Mar 29, 2011)

I looked at all the usual suspect's sites but didn't see anything myself. On to the vector art then...


----------

